
Tom Duff on shared libraries - swah
http://9fans.net/archive/2000/06/529
======
pjscott
The easy alternative is to link to shared libraries by, say, a SHA-256 hash of
their contents. That gives you memory sharing without letting third-parties
break your code.

------
swah
Is this the sentiment about shared libraries on Linux world as well?

------
marssaxman
He's completely right.

~~~
swah
What are the alternatives?

~~~
marssaxman
When it's a chunk of code, link against it as a static library. When it's a
resource, run it as a service and talk to it via some suitable rpc protocol.

